# old craftsman snow thrower won't start. help!



## pbjunkie87 (Dec 31, 2017)

I got an old craftsman snow throwwe from my grandpa. He knew it didn't start, and had been sitting for at least a year. Having never worked on a 2 cycle engine, and needing a snow blower, I figured now would be a good time to learn.

Ird an old craftsman, model #536884252. It does not have the electric start option. I pull the cord, and it turns over, but nothing after that. After much research, I disassembled the carburetor, cleaned it as best I could (used gas instead of carb cleaner), and put it back on. Still nothing. I check the spark plug for continuity, nothing. So I go buy a new plug and put it in. On the second pull, it starts! It stays running for about a half sec, then dies. It gives me hope though. After about 20 or 30 more pulls,it starts 3 more times, but the same thing, starts then dies immediately. I'm at a loss where to go from here. It's getting spark (I know, because I tested it by grounding it to the block and got a blue spark). It's getting gas (I know because the plug is wet and when I push the little valve on the bottom of the carb, gas comes out. Does anyone have any ideas?

A few things I noticed... (please pardon the lack of terminology)

The linkage for the throttle connects the throttle lever (little 90 degree piece of metal on top of the carb that's connected to a spring) connects the lever to a small piece of plastic, like a flap. This piece of plastic looks like when the cord is pulled, and the flywheel spins, the wind caused by the turning flywheel blows the plastic flap to move upward, thereby pulling the throttle lever. Is this line of thinking correct? I don't see any way of controlling the throttle other than this plastic flap. I may try and rig something to the throttle and see if this is the problem. 

The other thing I noticed is that the priming button has a hole in it. The manual I found online says to cover this hole with my finger when I push it. I don't hear anything moving when I push this button. When I push the button without covering the hole, it just wheezes. If I push the button in without covering the hole, THEN cover the hole when I release the button, it stays sucked in. How do I know if the priming button is actually doing anything? I thought the point of the priming button was to force fuel into the carb? Which I know it is, because of the reason stated above. 

Lastly, is it possible that the engine is just kaput? Or that the engine is gummed up from sitting? How would I clean out the engine itself? 

Would really like some (read, any) input or advice on what direction to go next. Thanks in advance!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Are there any model numbers on the engine, the sears site doesn't show what engine it has, does the carb have a bowl. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds lke it is an air fuel problem......When you start it do you have the choke fully on?

Let us know what type of carb your have.....most 2 cycle snow blowers I ahve worked on have a bowl and float similar to a 4 cycle.

You may need to clean the carb better......make sure the gaskets are not leaking air.

Make sure the primer line and bulb are not cracked.

You could try starting it with a shot of starter fluid and see what this produces. It is like by passing the primer system. If it starts and runs you know the carb is ok and you have a primer issue. If it starts and only runs for a few seconds you do have a carb or air leak issue.

You may want to go back and clean the carb more aggressively.......Is it a plastic or metal carb?
An ultrasonic cleaner may be your answer to cleaning it.


----------

